# Boiler swap



## CTs2p2 (Dec 6, 2011)

Oil to propane

Small room was tough to get pics..


----------



## pilot light (Apr 21, 2012)

Looks good! Its true tight rooms are hard to get good pictures of tried many times.


----------



## AWWGH (May 2, 2011)

Very nice!


----------



## Tommy plumber (Feb 19, 2010)

Good looking work. That's a direct vent, right?

Would the chimney not get hot enough to allow for proper draft? I guess the manufacturer recommends one installation over another.


----------



## rjbphd (Feb 5, 2010)

Nice job! I like the fact you kept the brickwork and not have it painted over..


----------



## CTs2p2 (Dec 6, 2011)

Tommy plumber said:


> Good looking work. That's a direct vent, right?
> 
> Would the chimney not get hot enough to allow for proper draft? I guess the manufacturer recommends one installation over another.



You wouldn't want to vent anything condensing into a masonry chimney.. The acidity in the moisture of the exhaust would eat that mortar right up..

Running the new venting material down the old chimney is sometimes an option, but can be a pain in the arse..


----------



## Mississippiplum (Sep 30, 2011)

Very nice job, love the copper!!

sent from the jobsite porta-potty


----------



## pilot light (Apr 21, 2012)

CTs2p2 said:


> You wouldn't want to vent anything condensing into a masonry chimney.. The acidity in the moisture of the exhaust would eat that mortar right up..
> 
> Running the new venting material down the old chimney is sometimes an option, but can be a pain in the arse..


do you guys use flexiable centrotherm venting down there?


----------



## union brother 1 (Feb 25, 2012)

Nice work.... Old expansion tank huh


----------



## CTs2p2 (Dec 6, 2011)

Yeah and look how someone pulled a coin vent out and added 3/8 copper from the return to the old expansion tank.. It is a basement zone, my thoughts were that it was constantly getting air bound..?


----------



## CTs2p2 (Dec 6, 2011)

pilot light said:


> do you guys use flexiable centrotherm venting down there?




Just saw the flexible at the supply house the other day.. We have only used the rigid centrotherm..
I was reading the paper work on it (flex) only can be run vertical.. 
I was worried about the noise that pipe might create being corrugated..


----------



## rjbphd (Feb 5, 2010)

CTs2p2 said:


> Yeah and look how someone pulled a coin vent out and added 3/8 copper from the return to the old expansion tank.. It is a basement zone, my thoughts were that it was constantly getting air bound..?


Laughing... due to no atf on the tank and pumps on the return side will causes all kind of air problems.


----------



## Joeypipes 23 (Feb 2, 2011)

CTs2p2 said:


> Oil to propane
> 
> Small room was tough to get pics..


Nice work..neat soldering


----------



## pilot light (Apr 21, 2012)

CTs2p2 said:


> Just saw the flexible at the supply house the other day.. We have only used the rigid centrotherm..
> I was reading the paper work on it (flex) only can be run vertical..
> I was worried about the noise that pipe might create being corrugated..


Great stuff for shoot up chimmeys


----------



## Tommy plumber (Feb 19, 2010)

CTs2p2 said:


> You wouldn't want to vent anything condensing into a masonry chimney.. The acidity in the moisture of the exhaust would eat that mortar right up..
> 
> *Running the new venting material down the old chimney is sometimes an option, but can be a pain in the arse..[/*QUOTE]
> 
> ...


----------



## CTs2p2 (Dec 6, 2011)

Tommy plumber said:


> [/B]QUOTE]
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Not quite as old as you but pretty old I guess...:laughing:

Just kidding Tommy.. This chimney didn't not have a stainless liner, but it did have a flue.. We see some old ones that are just brick and mortar..

I'm not sure if you can vent anything "power vented" like these condensing boilers into a natural draft chimney even if it was lined.. My instincts guess no but it's never came up as an only option.


----------



## Tommy plumber (Feb 19, 2010)

CTs2p2 said:


> Not quite as old as you but pretty old I guess...:laughing:
> 
> Just kidding Tommy.. This chimney didn't not have a stainless liner, but it did have a flue.. We see some old ones that are just brick and mortar..
> 
> *I'm not sure if you can vent anything "power vented" like these condensing boilers into a natural draft chimney even if it was lined*.. My instincts guess no but it's never came up as an only option.


 





I know 'power vented' appliances can have longer vent connectors due to having a motor (fan assist). Power venting is used when the W/H has to be installed in an interior location of the home and a long horizontal vent must be used. They can be up to 120 ft depending upon the W/H model, vent connector diameter, Btu output, and number of elbows in the vent. (that is coming straight from AO Smith).

In your picture, yours looked like a power direct vent.

But with it producing condensate, maybe the chimney was too large. Some people don't know, but if the vent (or chimney) is too large, it affects draft in a negative way.


----------

